# Division Vorbau !



## MrPazion (6. Dezember 2013)

Heyho com, 
binn neu hier im Forum.. ka ob das der passende Thread hier ist ?

zu meiner Frage , Ich hab das YT Dirt love 2011 , 
und mich ****t der Ori Lenker echt ab , wollte mit einen mit mehr Rise 
bestellen , und binn mir nicht sicher obs es 22,2 oder 25,4 mm sind ?!
also vom Vorbau aus )

Danke im vorraus ;p

Mfg. Sven


----------



## Hartschwanz (6. Dezember 2013)

Der Thread passt schon, du hast ihn ja schließlich selbst eröffnet 
Nur das Forum ist unglücklich gewählt, hättest ihn besser im Tech Talk eröffnen sollen.

Zur Frage: 
Es wird sich wohl um einen Vorbau mit 25,4 mm Lenkerklemmung handeln. 22,2 wird soweit ich weiß im BMX-Bereich verwendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konsti-d (6. Dezember 2013)

22,2mm gibt´s auch für Mountainbikes. Frag im Dirt-Forum, da haben viele YTs.

hier z.B.:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=467984&page=64


----------

